
My productivity app for the past 12 years has been a single .txt file - lazyjeff
https://jeffhuang.com/productivity_text_file/
======
kabdib
I use a single text file, have done this for decades. I dump everything into
it and don't worry too much about structure, it's an incredible resource for
"remembering" minutia, things like "what was that server that i thought might
have had some issues last August?" Just a quick control-S and I'm there. My
current 7+ year old notes file has about 100K lines in it right now. I can
tell you what I was doing last year, or the year before, on this day, in
seconds.

I just type

    
    
        note (maybe some text here)
    

and it cracks open Emacs on the notes file, adds a timestamp, appends the
optional text, and then I can just type or paste something in. Nearly
frictionless, that's key. Great for writing those miserable annual reviews,
too (easy answers to "what have I worked on in the past year?")

I use plain old notebooks (simple blank sketchpads, or something bound like a
Moleskin/Lecchturm) for meetings, interviews, walking around datacenters and
so forth where a keyboard is awkward and anyway, _drawings_.

I've tried the EverNote/OneNote/etc. apps and none of them were as convenient
or as easy to use, or as portable.

~~~
ramraj07
That sounds quite elegant, but seems this is only possible if you work out of
a single machine almost always. Perhaps it could be made into a service? As
long as explicit effort is taken that there's absolute minimum extra effort as
possible!

~~~
Stevie300
I handle this by aliasing `todo` to `vim scp://[my website]/~/todo.txt`.

~~~
aidos
Wait, you can use scp as a protocol?!

~~~
d0mine
Emacs' Tramp supports multiple protocols
[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/tramp/Qu...](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/tramp/Quick-
Start-Guide.html)

For example, to run a remote command using an inline org-mode source block:

    
    
        src_sh[:dir /ssh:host:]{some command}
    

Or to run code using a remote Jupyter kernel within Org-mode in Emacs:

    
    
      #+BEGIN_SRC jupyter-julia :session /ssh:ec2:/run/user/1000/jupyter/kernel-julia-0.6.json
      ...
      #+END_SRC

[https://github.com/dzop/emacs-
jupyter/blob/master/README.org...](https://github.com/dzop/emacs-
jupyter/blob/master/README.org#remote-kernels)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Oh, that remote execution is a neat trick. Thanks!

To cover the more trivial point for the non-Emacs readers: Tramp in Emacs
makes it so that there's almost no difference between opening a file (C-x C-f)
like this:

    
    
      /home/user/some-file.txt
    

and like this:

    
    
      /ssh:some-machine:/home/user/some-file.txt
    

and like this, if you need superuser rights:

    
    
      /ssh:some-machine|sudo:some-machine:/etc/someconfig
    

The subsystem in Emacs called Tramp makes this almost transparent; you edit
your remote files as if they were local. There are occasional kinks with path
translation in corner-case situations, like local Emacs editing remote source
files and trying to load them into remote REPL, but those are rare and can be
configured away. Dired (directory manager in Emacs) also works transparently
over Tramp, so this essentially replaces SCP and graphical SFTP tools for me.
You can even run GDB remotely over Tramp, which is a nice trick.

------
tasty_freeze
I started doing this at my first job in 1985. There is a direct lineage of the
file to a few of the text files I use today. "todo.txt", "address.txt", and
"dates.txt" have morphed continuously for 35 years.

Besides this reminiscence, I wanted remind vim users of a particular feature
that allows easily navigating between text files like a hypertext system. The
"gf" key sequence (mnemonic: go file). Typing "gf" will cause vim to extract
the text under the cursor (it doesn't have to be at the head of the string)
and open the file of that name. If you have ':set path=..' established, it
also searches for the named file using that path order.

For example, in my main TODO I have a section like this for notes on things I
want to attend to for various websites I maintain:

    
    
        ---------- websites todos -----------
        family website:   c:/path/to/this/todo.txt
        personal website: c:/path/to/that/todo.txt
        resume:           c:/path/to/other/todo.txt
        emulator:         c:/path/to/emulator/todo.txt
    

Just place the cursor over one I wanted to visit, hit 'gf' then I'm teleported
to that document.

~~~
6510
I've-too been evolving the text file for about 25 years. In those days, at the
beginning of time, when dinosaurs roamed the earth, one would evolve the data
format to tailor it for its purpose. txt is just perfect for that. Some
indentation, some symbols, some tabular data.

Sometimes just Monday is fine, sometimes you want Monday Week 4, sometimes the
format should be 01-02-99 etc etc but after using it for long enough it kind
of stabilizes into a format that fits the task. At that point it becomes easy
to parse the data (read table) and [if so desired] display it in some more
visually appealing format.

I for example keep a work schedule that at some point included the coworkers
ill be working with and later it had their full schedule for purpose of
trading shifts. (all the way to the right of the screen and beyond)

I publish this as interactive html for them with fancy unicode icons and
colors. It is much more compact, convenient and with its rounded corners looks
sooooo much better than the excel printout from the planning department. It
reveals complex trades like if jim takes joes shift and I take joes shift jim
can take mine. To the point I have to assure the coworkers they don't have to
understand the complexity of the trade, just work Monday in stead of Sunday.

If a shift is understaffed I call them before they call me if I desire to fill
it. Their excel print out ends up on the wall many cpu cycles after my text
file is updated. If they get my payments wrong I strip all the extra
information from the text file, paste it in an email and color the font in the
spots where they should be looking. I could export it as a spreadsheet too I
suppose.

The point being, its lovely to have the visuals but I wouldn't want to be
working the data in a gui.

(Reminds me to figure out how to morph it into iCalendar files (and perhaps
back))

------
randomstring
This is very close to what I do, with a few modifications. Biggest difference
is that I use Emacs Org-mode ([https://orgmode.org/](https://orgmode.org/))
which automates things like date strings, building a daily agenda, adding due
dates, and the monotony of getting your itemized lists properly indented. (and
a whole lot more)

Everything lives in my TODO.org file that's mirrored via dropbox between all
my devices and on my phone where I use the Beorg app on the iphone
([https://beorgapp.com/](https://beorgapp.com/)).

I archive my finished TODO items at the end of the year. Taking the
opportunity to delete (mark CANCELED) things that no longer need doing and
carrying over any TODO items that still need getting done.

~~~
LeoTinnitus
You sound like someone that could really use Syncthing if youre into your own
DIY cloud. I absolutely love it and I don't need an account to use it either.

~~~
mercer
I've instead gone for a git repo hosted on my VPS. That way I can use all the
version control features of git, as well as the various tools that make it
easy to look through my history, etc.

------
DantesKite
The 21st century has burdened the human psyche with a wonderful array of
problems—most of which are invisible, abstract things.

It's taken some time figuring out how to make them real. Doesn't feel like
anybody created a tool to help manage these abstract monsters. We still do not
know ourselves that well. Not in this strange world.

Whenever I hear someone say, "Just use paper", part of me agrees. Paper is
simple. It's easy to use. Plain text too. Simple.

I wonder if that's the best we can do.

I use paper. I use plain text. I use everything. Against the enormity of
everything I want to do and the unfinished thoughts that repeat, it feels like
nothing.

I've discovered small tips here and there. I'm making progress. I'm learning
how to work with myself. But if I'm honest, the enormity of what's before me
is infuriating and immense.

It's something like the question of how we want to live our lives.

I wonder if there's a tool for that.

~~~
bill_rr
This comment fascinates me. I hope you don't mind a very candid reply: __You
already know _exactly_ what you need to do. __You need to get away from the
screen that you 're looking at right now. Disconnect. Get to where you can see
the clouds in the sky, and see how they move - spontaneously. Try to do THAT
with your life.

------
beejiu
My favourite "productivity app" is not an app at all. It's a plain old
notebook. I write down any notes and actions I need to take, and strike
through them once finished. It has a nice benefit that I can scribble notes,
draw lines between ideas, sketch out diagrams, etc.

~~~
endisukaj
I'd agree with you, but the killer feature digital notes have, for me, is the
quick and effortless searching.

~~~
aloknnikhil
Yup. I miss this too. I tried OCR for all my written notes, it just doesn't
work.

~~~
Operyl
I found that using an iPad with the Pencil has been a great middle ground. The
OCR in the various Notes apps (including stock) is able to recognize my
horrendous writing (it’s really bad).

~~~
lostlogin
What notes app have you settled on? Annotating images was a key for me.

~~~
criddell
I use GoodNotes and it's astonishing how well it recognizes my hand writing.

------
foobarian
My text file just turned 21 :)

I tried various automation things, org mode, scripts, markup for time spent
(so I can automate timesheets, ugh) but none of it stuck. org mode in
particular is like a straitjacket with the indentation rules. So text file it
is.

I do keep command lines in it occasionally but ever since I started using
eternal bash history that I version control I stopped recording those
separately very much.

PS I find myself using Trello for home hobby projects, by using an "active"
lane with 7 bottom cards being days of the week Mon-Sun. Then, TODO cards go
on the top of the lane, and when I feel 95% confident I can get any given card
done I drag it below a day of the week and make very sure it gets done. That
way the system means something, and as a result I am pretty conservative about
what I promote. If I know in my heart I won't really get it done tomorrow, I
put it the day later, break it up into smaller tasks, or just leave it.

~~~
numbers
When you say “eternal bash history” how long is that? I thought after some
large number it becomes very slow. I’d like to try this if you don’t mind
sharing how you did that?

~~~
aeontech
Not parent poster, but I use zsh-histdb [0] to keep my history in an SQLite
database.

There is also Historian [1] for bash, and a bunch of other suggestions in the
discussion thread on it on HN [2]

[0]: [https://github.com/larkery/zsh-histdb](https://github.com/larkery/zsh-
histdb)

[1]: [https://undertitled.com/2017/04/12/historian-because-
please-...](https://undertitled.com/2017/04/12/historian-because-please-stop-
deleting-my-bash-history.html)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14103688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14103688)

~~~
hashhar
I have a script that removes duplicates and HISTIGNORE set to ignore simple
commands like cp, ls, mv, mkdir etc. In the past 5 years I've only executed
around 20k unique commands using up around 900kb.

------
lkrubner
I do this too, since 2005. Part of the reason I do this was because between
1995 and 2005 I experimented with a bunch of different software, and the
software kept being deprecated. I forget a lot of the software that existed at
the time. I used a bunch of early web apps, in the 1990s, all of which
disappeared, and I used some interesting experiments with desktop productivity
apps, all of which were discontinued, and I used a 5 or 6 different PDAs (this
was in the era before the smart phone, when cell phones were dumb and we used
PDAs to take notes) all of which were abandoned by the companies that were
selling them (most of them were pushed by hardware companies that had no
strategy for building important software that would survive over time).

Having been burned, many, many times, trying apps and formats that all were
abandoned, I eventually realized that the only thing that would definitely
last, over the long term, was a simple text file. The simpler the better.
Simple is the only guarantee that something will last. Unix text files have
not changed much since 1970s, it is the only thing in the tech world that has
demonstrated longevity.

So I stick with a simple text file, and I will do so till the day I die.

~~~
mercer
Oof, same here. I have notes and journal entries going back at least a decade,
but there are a few frustrating gaps where I used apps like Day One, or built
my own rickety tool using, say, RethinkDB.

While it's possible to somehow get my data back, it would be in a weird format
or just a hassle to retrieve. I now use text files for everything (and mostly
keep everything in emacs/org-mode).

------
loughnane
I jumped on this bandwagon about 6 months ago and I love it. Like many others
I had some levels of success with other apps (trello, RTM, Todoist, Toodledo,
etc.), but a single text file is a whole new world. I've been do

My setup is a single .md file with typora as an editor. Some things I love
about it are:

\- Markdown checklists that (with custom css) can be faded when checked \-
When I copy/paste an image in (often a screenshot of a whiteboard or sketch)
it creates a local copy in ~./resources. \- Outline view on the side (I used
headings to separate days, weeks, quarters, and year). \- I keep goals for the
week/quarter/year near the top so I see them when I'm setting goals for the
day/week/quarter.

The other nice things that's grown out of it is that I've started to create a
knowledgebase (popular to discuss these days [0]) that is a collection of .md
files (for example injection-molding.md, antennas.md, etc.). Having the same
format for it and my todos makes adding to either seem more seamless. Just in
the past 6 months the collection has become much more useful than the enormous
pile of content I'd collected in evernote over the years.

At the end of the day I commit+push and that's it.

I don't see myself going back (although will maybe change to a FOSS .md editor
once it has enough features).

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21310030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21310030)

~~~
mackrevinack
I never really used typora but been trying out marktext and notable the last
while and they both look very promising. both can be found on github. notable
is new enough so it still needs a bit of work though

~~~
loughnane
I liked Marktext a lot, but it can't do relative paths for images so when I
upload to github the relative links don't work :/

There's an issue for it already and I'm watching it so that I can switch once
it's addressed.

------
gshdg
This article gets at something that's really key. The _system_ is so much more
important than the tool. The tool may facilitate the system, but without a
system even the fanciest tool won't help you feel organized.

~~~
hvasilev
and even if you are able to momentarily capture the complexity, ideas and
requirements in your mind evolves so fast that your solution is immediately
obsolete. I'm not sure what this curse is called in the software development
industry, but I see no solution to it.

------
cdoxsey
For work I used to use Evernote, but these days I just have a folder of
markdown files named by date. (20200208.md)

Anytime I run a new command, SQL query or work on a new issue I try to write
it down in the note before running it. Then I commit+push everything at the
end of the day.

At least for me, knowledge degrades quickly. So having a history of that
command I ran to fix X three weeks ago is a life saver.

I've found that better organization isn't really needed because find is good
enough and I usually have a vague sense of where I'll find what I'm looking
for anyway.

Also these day private GitHub repos are free. So it doesn't cost anything to
setup.

For teams you can use runbooks as the same concept. Anytime you on work on an
on-call issue record the steps you took to fix it. At Datadog we just used
GitHub issues in a dedicated runbook repo, but almost anything could work. The
point is to reduce friction as much as possible and eliminate decision points.
You can always clean it up later but if the barrier for entry is too high
developers won't bother doing it.

Remember this is a developer at their worst - it's 3am, they're fixing
something they might know little to nothing about, and they're working as fast
as possible under pressure. Any additional procedure needs to be as
lightweight as possible.

But if you get it right, man does it make on-call and onboarding easier.

------
bachmeier
"One big text file" was a big deal a while back. Here's a post by Merlin Mann:

[http://www.43folders.com/2005/08/17/life-inside-one-big-
text...](http://www.43folders.com/2005/08/17/life-inside-one-big-text-file)

For notes, I keep trying all kinds of apps and approaches, but I always come
back to a single big text file. It's surprisingly easy to search. The main
thing is it's just so convenient.

Edit: This is a better link [https://danlucraft.com/blog/2008/04/plain-text-
organizer/](https://danlucraft.com/blog/2008/04/plain-text-organizer/)

------
aetherspawn
I use the Notes app on my phone to do non work-related stuff in my everyday
life.

I have everything on there - buying groceries, washing clothes, getting stuff
dry cleaned, washing the car. Whatever.

As soon as I get a spare moment, I scan the list (about 20 items) and do a
little travelling salesman solution - what can I knock off this list in about
2 hours, and what’s the most efficient route to drive to get all this done?

Usually I manage to knock off a massive chunk of the list which feels great
and super productive. I’ve learnt that it feels good to write things on the
list so that shortly afterwards I can erase them again.

If you address the items one by one, then you waste a lot of time. The key is
run everything asynchronously (put the clothes on wash now, so that I can dry
them later. Buy the soap for the car now, but we’ll wash it after we drop off
the dry cleaning on the way back from the shop)

~~~
Dontrememberit
Hey, I hope you figure a way to back up this stuff, since phones are prone to
be lost or stolen (or is it backed up automatically by Google or Apple?)

~~~
aetherspawn
Yes, I use iCloud so the todo list syncs across to my iPad as well.

------
orev
One step up from this (if you’re a vim user) is vimwiki.

But it really doesn’t matter what you use, the real benefit comes from having
a process/habit of continuous review.

~~~
supersrdjan
Yes, I retired Evernote when I discovered Vimwiki. I keep wondering, though,
am I shortchanging myself by not using org. mode? But I don't know emacs and I
am not sure whether it makes sense to make such a costly transition.

~~~
alpaca128
Depends. For just checklists org-mode is overkill, I use a few custom
shortcuts in Vim for that.

But org-mode also has a couple additional features like time tracking and a
way to generate summarised tables based on that tracking, or the agenda.
Either way learning Emacs just for org-mode is probably only a good idea if
you really want to use the features coming with it in one package.

~~~
supersrdjan
That's appealing. I have been tracking my time in toggl for years.

------
iancmceachern
I do something similar but with paper and pen. I purchase customized
laboratory notebooks that have my name and a serial number embossed on the
front and otherwise blank pages. I write down every meeting I attend (or call
into), the date and time of their start and stop, all the attendees names, as
well as regular to do lists, action items, etc. After years of doing this I
have a nicely curated collection of notebooks that look great on the shelf and
give me a sense of pride and history on my work. I took the inspiration from
George Washington's diarys which are in the library of congress. I also use a
fancy fountain pen with beautiful blue ink which my wife purchased for me that
adds an extra bit of personality to the whole experience.
[https://www.loc.gov/loc/lcib/0010/gwdiary.html](https://www.loc.gov/loc/lcib/0010/gwdiary.html)

------
spectramax
Why do people feel a strong need to organize their day, spend tremendous
amount of time(ironically) and energy in exactly what they need to do that day
and how many calories they eat?

I feel the complete opposite. I structure _projects_ , not my time. I want a
loose schedule. You could stop worry about time, try a free schedule, enjoy
life a little, and get work done. This whole "productivity" bullshit is an
urban concept. Back when my grand pa was a farmer, he didn't have a schedule
but he worked all day. The task can take as long it has to. I am willing to
bet, your average urban wizbang with TODO apps and productivity hacks will not
match the output.

~~~
reidjs
For me it’s laziness and forgetfulness. I don’t like thinking about all the
things I have to do everyday so I outsource that to apps/documents. Also helps
when coordinating with others and when new opportunities/issues arise I can
confidently assume I’m not going to miss that dentist appt/event/whatever I
agreed to attend a while ago. There’s so many things going on all the time I
don’t know how people survive without some Sort of productivity
process/tooling. Unless like you said you’re a farmer or something and you
just sort of hang out around your property and tackle things as they arise.

------
mark_l_watson
I used org mode at my last job, lots of management data, deep learning
research, and patent application notes. Org worked great for me.

Now except for occasional DL related consulting, I am retired and my tech
world activities are centered around writing. I have four book ideas that I
will get to in the next few years, and updating my older books to new editions
takes time. Keeping notes and research is vital for authors:

Now I use markdown text files for local notes and for cloud based note taking
I went back to using Google Keep. I was using Apple Notes until I realized
that they used imap to synchronize and that was not secure enough for me. For
a decade I had used Evernote, but that ended up being too much
ceremony/overhead.

EDIT: Apple really needs to encrypt more types of user data in iCloud.

~~~
monting
Seems that Apple encrypts Notes data in transit and on server
[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202303](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT202303)

Is it IMAP that's the concern?

~~~
mark_l_watson
I read somewhere that IMAP was a concern, but I see that almost everything is
encrypted (Apple has description keys) in transit and on their servers. Some
data is also end to end encrypted so Apple can not decrypt it (like passwords,
health data, etc.).

I don’t remember everything at least being encrypted in transit and on their
servers, perhaps that is relatively new?

I wonder why they don’t go all the way and have every5ing encrypted end to
end.

------
ahnick
I currently use Google Tasks for Todos and I honestly have never been happier.
To make Google Tasks work you have to be using Gmail and Google Calendar
(which may be a non-starter for some people), but if you are using those
already then Google Tasks is worth taking a look.

The beauty of Google Tasks is it lives alongside your email, integrates
seamlessly with the calendar, and automatically synchronizes across devices.
The interface is super simple and intuitive (drag/drop for prioritizing and
simple completion), yet powerful enough to allow for things like setting up
recurring tasks.

I especially like scheduling tasks for items I know I have coming up a week or
so out. When I know I have something coming up, I just enter the date/time and
a description and I'm done. (Maybe all of 10 seconds?) It's so much faster
than trying to put something in a calendar and I find myself offloading all of
these things I have to remember from my brain and just rely on my device.

It has been very freeing. :)

~~~
dr_kiszonka
I like how you can drag tasks directly to Google Calendar. Do you know if it
is possible to drag them as events, not reminders? I prefer to block entire
time slots as events in my calendar because it helps me better manage my time.
For example, I would add a 3 hour long event called "refactor hello_world" or
a 2 hour one "find lost socks" and dedicate these time block to these specific
activities. Unfortunately, you cannot change the length of reminders.

Alternatively, is there any other software with this feature? I have been
looking for one for a while but no luck :-\

~~~
renaudg
Scheduling tasks as calendar events with duration is indeed critical to
actually getting them done for many people (including those with ADHD)

That (and scheduling suggestions) used to be the main feature of Timeful, an
app started by behavioral psychologist Dan Ariely. It actually got acquired by
Google and shut down. Sadly, Google Tasks still pales in comparison.

The only todo app I’ve found which allows you to do this and has
desktop/mobile versions is TickTick. I used to be a fan of Things which is
nearly perfect, but the authors stubbornly refuse to implement this, so I’m
gradually migrating away from it.

------
kragen
When Danny O'Brien started researching what he called "life hacks" around
2004, the giant decades-long text file was the key practice shared by most of
his interviewees. But not just for to-do lists; also for research notes,
ideas, and so on.

[https://craphound.com/lifehacks2.txt](https://craphound.com/lifehacks2.txt)

It's too bad things didn't work out for him to get the book on it finished,
but the important thing is that Danny's still with us.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
> Danny's still with us.

What do you mean by this? Did he have a life-threatening condition?

------
gexla
Yep, text file(s). The key is flexibility and putting an effort into something
you're going to stick with. A single text file works. Multiple files work. You
can accomplish a lot with just the features of the OS, like the window
manager, search and shell scripting.

Lots of people like Org mode. I think people who don't like Org mode are
partially just overwhelmed. One key is to do as little as you need to and then
use the tools available as you find a need for them. One big file works well
for that. Or starting with the minimal set of Org mode works well for that.
Most people will dive right into the deep and try to incorporate everything
right away.

Another trick is just forcing yourself to use something. The most sticky
processes I have used were those which came with a job... because I was
FORCED. Maybe you should just force yourself to use the tools you have in
front of you.

Personally, I like doing small incrementations of my processes and using shell
scripts to push those small improvements. If I'm moving slow, then I can back
off. If I'm putting everything down to build the most awesome system in like a
week or more, then I'm quickly getting myself stuck in a corner.

------
intrepidhero
I've used a text file with a very similar workflow for a couple years and
wholeheartedly agree it's a very flexible and useful tool. The trouble I had
was what to do when I'm not in front of my computer. I tried sending myself
TODO emails and I'd add them to the list later. That works pretty well.
Although typing more than a line on a phone is kinda painful. And it requires
the discipline to add the item to the list instead of leaving it in my inbox.

Recently I switched to a physical journal that I carry everywhere. I find a
zen like joy in physically writing my thoughts and the portability can't be
beat. I do miss the search though. Wish there was a way to combine these two
systems without creating more work for me.

Ultimately the best system is whichever one you find it easiest to keep up to
date. It's almost like negotiating with my lazy side. "Ok lazy brain, if
you're too lazy to keep a list in google docs, let's see if you can get
excited about this journal. Look it's got a picture if space on the cover!"

~~~
mysterydip
I've been using notebooks for years to write things down, but only recently I
found one with a table of contents area at the front that has been immensely
helpful in finding things later on.

~~~
Swtrz
What brand?

~~~
mikestew
Not OP, but these are quite popular with the bullet journal crowd. ToC, better
paper than the likes of Moleskine, takes me right about a year to fill one up.

[https://www.leuchtturm1917.us/notebook-
medium-a5-hardcover-2...](https://www.leuchtturm1917.us/notebook-
medium-a5-hardcover-251-numbered-pages-5-3-4-x-8-1-4-in.html)

~~~
mysterydip
That's the one! Found it by accident and love it.

~~~
problemtypora
Moleskine is a piece of ass. I love the moleskine notebooks on one hand but
lot's of inks tend to smear and shit.

------
dcchambers
I don't use a _single_ text file, but I do keep notes with text files. I
created a little bash script to help me do that.

I type 'note' in the terminal and it opens up a new file at
~/notes/$year/$month/$day/note.md in vim in insert mode with a timestamp
already inserted for me.

[https://github.com/dcchambers/note-
keeper](https://github.com/dcchambers/note-keeper)

I do kind of like the idea of having a single file for searchability, but I do
already have powerful search of my `notes` directory with grep.

------
loopz
What people don't know or forget: You can always start minimally. For personal
projects, it turns out a text file works for 99% of use cases. Text editor, vi
or emacs? Doesn't matter, as long as it's just text! You can have more text
files for different stuff. Invent ways to use flags, prioritize, assignments,
etc. It's your ad-hoc format, and easy to evolve. Heck, for personal hobby,
I've had success with such TODO-lists at end of such sourcecode.

For more structure, I've found Freemind cool to use. It works like a text-
file, but you put everything in a graph and can spread through different
files. Can even use links, colors and text formats if you like.

What doesn't really work, is other people's tools, like so-called
collaborative tools, SM, and whatnot. One day they'll just delete everything,
migrations will fail, it's slow and unreliable. Email seems to work well
enough personally, though less so with the advent of "cloud computing" (other
people's computer).

------
beastcoast
I’ve found OneNote very useful for Todo lists. It’s very flexible and supports
collapsible nested lists. But the killer feature is the “dock to desktop”
feature, which makes the list always visible on my monitor. It forces me to
stay on task and reminds me what to do next. I create a new page every week
and copy over my remaining tasks from the last week. I’ve been doing this for
3 years now and haven’t looked back.

~~~
supenguin
I use OneNote at work. It's the one Microsoft product I really enjoy using. It
does so much and lets you organize things any which way you want. It is about
as close as I've seen to digital paper.

Granted, I haven't had to do sketches in there, or any kind of OCR. I think
I'd still do those on paper.

I've got one folder per project and one folder for each thing I want to learn.

------
A4ET8a8uTh0
It is relatively recent for me, but my journal, to do list and similar
eventually found a home in Zim. At the end of the day, it is just a bunch of
text files and it just works for me.

------
mongol
I think an ideal system would include voice notes. The problem is, I would
really like it if the voice notes were geotagged and timestamped AND really
easy to record. I think a smartphone app is to cumbersome. It should be a
single physical button, just for that purpose.

What I really would like is a minimal device with a microphone and a button,
that stores the notes in my phone.

I have not figured out how yet.

~~~
dboreham
My Samsung smart watch does a not bad job at this requirement.

~~~
celeritascelery
I use “just press record” on my Apple Watch for this all the time.

------
gremlinsinc
I do similar only it's a notes.txt inside whatever project I'm in... for all
todos for that project...

I've been working on getting more organized though and have started using
Joplin for similar thing, though not single file it does sync things... I like
having a more organized look at things than just searching through a txt file
that can get super huge.

------
reidjs
For people on the go that need somewhat more organization I like iAWriter for
iPhone (let’s you use md files for notes) and then you can also edit the
markdown files directly on your laptop in the iCloud folder. Everything syncs
up nicely in a nonproprietary format it’s seriously life changing

~~~
pzumk
I have thought about different apps for this txt-approach for iOS, and you’re
right. iA Writer seems to be perfect for this.

~~~
Tomte
I just checked it out again, and it doesn't seem to support the Files API,
only syncs with iCloud. Same with the app "txt".

That's annoying, because my default sync service is OneDrive, and iOS
generally supports it very well.

~~~
reidjs
Yea that’s actually the most annoying thing for me too, I would rather use it
with gdrive or Dropbox instead of iCloud (which is prone to a ton of issues).
I had to do some hacky things to get it to work the way I wanted tbh.

------
chrisweekly
There's beauty and power in simplicity. Thanks for sharing! Also, take a look
at Roam ([https://roamresearch.com](https://roamresearch.com)) which almost
comes full-circle to a place of simplicity (just write instead of worrying
about where to put things or how to organize them) while providing all kinds
of benefits. There are many tradeoffs and valid reasons to prefer your .txt
(or my .md) file(s), but I highly recommend playing w Roam to see what's
possible.

~~~
runxel
Roam is totally cool, but at the moment not very polished.

Even worse they're loosing a lot of data, which stopped me from using it –
sadly. I still think it's superior to anything else, but loosing data is a
show stopper.

~~~
chrisweekly
Huh. I have a list of things I feel it needs before it's really ready for
broad adoption, but data loss? I haven't experienced any, and yours is the
first mention I've come across. That said, it's still beta quality and they're
moving really fast; since it's still free I'm reserving judgment on the
reliability front. It's so good, w so much potential; rooting hard for them to
get it right.

~~~
dangirsh
The data loss was attributed to scaling problems. They've recently seen a
large spike in usage, presumably in part from attention on HN.

They're hiring (Clojure): [https://angel.co/company/roam-
research/jobs/718960-full-stac...](https://angel.co/company/roam-
research/jobs/718960-full-stack-engineer-leaning-backend)

------
_emacsomancer_
Greenspun's 11th Law:

"Any sufficiently complicated note-taking/productivity/GTD system contains an
ad-hoc, informally-specified, bug-ridden, slow implementation of half of Org-
Mode."

~~~
alpaca128
In my Emacs setup org-mode has at least two reproducible bugs(that I know of)
and one feature that's obviously implemented in a more complicated way than
necessary.

That said it is a fantastic package with some great ideas.

~~~
tikej
Can you please elaborate on the bugs and feature?

~~~
alpaca128
When I enter a new line within source blocks(but often also outside) it starts
to wiggle horizontally. It only stops after I revert-buffer or add another
line. Calling comment-line in an elisp source block causes a syntax error
because it'll also split up the line below.

And the time tracking feature doesn't work across Emacs restarts, because for
some reason it seems to rely on some timer running in the background. That's
not really necessary as all that's needed is calculating the difference
between two timestamps and inserting the result in a plain text file.

~~~
tikej
Ok thanks :)

------
tartoran
Notepad++ user here. I use multiple pads and create new notes. The autosave
feature is great that you don’t have to sAve a note to persist after a
restart.

Once a week I either save and file these tabs or just discard them. It’s like
a great scratchpad.

I also try not to hoard on too much data, I discard a lot with this in mind

Ps in notepad++ ctl+alt+up/down arrows move a line up and down. I use this a
lot to rank lists and mark priority by moving it to the top

------
ken
I wonder if there's any correlation between static/dynamic typing fans of
programming languages, and people who organize their lives with highly
structured apps versus a big text file.

I've tried to use various to-do apps and calendars and email organizing
systems (and some of them look really cool!), and they're all way too
structured for me to use for even my most boring week. They're too complex,
but not in useful ways, because I don't get the flexibility I want out of that
complexity. I end up putting most of my information in the big "NOTES" field,
or in giant email drafts to myself, where it's not really usable for anything.

Sadly, while I see many effective programmers who prefer static or dynamic
languages, and many effective organizers who use structured or unstructured
task systems, essentially 100% of the new software I see are new highly
structured systems. Were Emacs and Hypercard unique events in all of computing
history, with a power and flexibility that is never to be repeated, for fear
of crossing the streams?

------
James_Henry
I have attempted something similar for some time, but always have issues
making a habit of it. My solution is to use a physical piece of paper that I
can always carry with me. The physicality of it is a great reminder for me.

------
theptrk
Heres a vim shortcut for something like this: `alias did="vim +'normal Go'
+'r!date' ~/did.txt"`

More: [https://theptrk.com/2018/07/11/did-txt-
file/](https://theptrk.com/2018/07/11/did-txt-file/)

------
dalai
I know how to work with org-mode and I’ve also tried the paper notebook. Both
seem like they should be working fine, my problem is that I never remember to
work on my notes or todos. The last entries are likely at least a few months
old.

Typically I just want to start with whatever comes next, I probably already
have a plan in my head and it doesn’t occur to me to write something down
after I’m done. My workdays vary also significantly (tools, projects,
contexts, etc.) so there’s no typical environment where I can integrate
something like this into. Even a weekly reminder to write down my hours at the
end of the week has failed to trigger action half of the time. It is only
irritating when I do miss the notes, e.g. for a yearly review, filling out
some timesheets or when googling for the 5th time in as many days for the same
info.

~~~
kailden
Do you clock your time in org-mode? I find that helps me keep todos up to date
even if I am working tasks based on an informal plan only in my mind.

------
tempsy
I'm amazed by how many productivity apps there are out there right now, many
with tens or hundreds of millions of dollars in VC funding.

This has to be a bubble, right?

~~~
adtac
VCs just need to be a bit more productive in their funding pattern. Maybe I
should write an app to do that.

------
micimize
To me the major takeaways from the popularity of this post/discussion: *
Modern productivity software is still severely inadequate * No matter how good
your system is, the affordance to drop into plain text is key for the dev
market

------
jenshk
More and more I am going back to simple tools. The simpler the better. I think
using a pure text file with the basic GNU command line tools is very powerful
and more flexible than anything. Just remember to keep it in git!

------
riston
I have been using a single text (markdown) file for at least five years
instead of the todo list I usually write what is done during the day and
sometimes add important tasks that need to be done. I try to keep everything
fairly plain and avoid overcomplicating the structure. For me this provides an
easy way to go over the history, usually try to document more complex devops
operations, decisions etc.

I use Sublime to keep the document open there, works really well with larger
files.

Each day begins with separating section: # 08.02.2020 # ... # 09.02.2020 #

------
closed
A single file seems like a forcing function for including the right amount of
context you'll need later. I use nvalt, which is basically a small collection
of text files. It seems like whenever I let myself create many files, I just
feel scattered, and am more likely to enter garbage.

Nowadays I just use maybe 10 notes. If I create a new one for a meeting,
etc.., I'll copy in the relevant parts and delete the meeting note after.

It seems like having a proliferation of notes has also been an issue on most
orgs I've been in :/.

------
TriNetra
I have separate text files for todo and notes. I use Notepad on Windows and it
has a nice (though not very well known) F5 feature to insert current dateTime.
Certainly not surprising given the name of the program is _note_ pad. I also
extensively use Autohotkey to quickly open up the desired file by pressing a
system-wide keystroke. I also keep these text files in a remote git repository
so there's a history to restore from in case I accidentally delete something

~~~
cm2187
As long as you never use Undo...

------
jstummbillig
Where/How would I jot down a brand new todo? The way I understand it right now
is, that everything is immediately being scheduled into an appropriate
calendar spot, but that seems so very wrong that I feel I must be mistaken.

(To elaborate: To me it is critical to have swift todo entry with minimal
effort to account for the random and probably inconvenient times new tasks and
thoughts pop up. Having to also deal with scheduling at that very moment would
really not allow for that.)

~~~
lazyjeff
Original author here. Yeah it feels wrong because you're not using the
calendar like it's "supposed to" be used. But who cares. But what this does is
1) reduce the stress of seeing that item day after day until the day when you
asked yourself to deal with it, and 2) forces you to find a day to put it when
you have available time for it.

~~~
jstummbillig
Hey Jeff, thanks for chiming in.

Do you actually take the time to schedule every new todo whenever it pops up?
No jotting it down quickly, but scheduling it separately at a later point?

------
jventura
I use Evernote just like a folder with sub-folders and files in those sub-
folders. For instance, I have my main folder, a folder to keep things of my
workplace, a folder for generic notes, a folder for personal things, a folder
for my monthly-semester-anual planning, etc., etc.

What I do that really has been working very well for me is maintaining a list
of things to do for the next weeks (usually for the next 2/3 months). I have a
list with items for my work, and generic life items.

For instance, my work list has something like:

    
    
      Week 10/Feb
      - SO: Prepare exam (print)
      - SO: Hold project discussions (Thursday, 10h)
      - CD: Prepare next semester (generic overview)
    
      Week 17/Feb
      - ...
    

My personal list has things such as:

    
    
      Week 10/Feb
      - SIM: do accounting
      - Ophthalmology (17h30)
      - ...
    

Every week I grab the information from those weekly lists and add to my TODO
file. My TODO file is where I split the weekly items through the days:

    
    
      Monday
      - SO: Prepare exam (print)
      - SIM: do accounting
    
      Tuesday
      - ....
    

My TODO file comes from a template with recurrent items already set in their
respective days, so I never miss recurrent things..

All in all, my system is like a calendar and todo list in the same place. I
don't like to use two or three apps to do my planning.

Eventually I would like to get rid of Evernote mainly because I have to delete
older items to keep my scroll to a minimum (and so, I lose all information
about my previous weeks and todo lists)..

------
epicgiga
I like dead simple solutions like this; in general when people reach for new
tools or abstractions they swing further away from greatest productivity, not
closer.

But sometimes it's weak. I once had a junior dev who logged his time in a
single text file, by actually typing out the times he started and stopped
doing things. Using a (simple) stopwatch tool is clearly more effective than
that.

What I use: \- Google keep, for basic notes and todos \- Alarms for things
that have to happen at a certain time. Outside of collaborative work I've
never felt the value in calenders. I'm not a machine and I need my slack. \-
Toggl for keeping track of time spent on productive things. Time is the most
valuable thing we all have, so keeping track of where it's going is critical,
even if it's just knowing how many hours you worked this week. \- For
collaborative work, a project management tool like Jira. Yes they add
friction, but they're the only way I've seen to effectively keep everyone on
the same page and maintain a single source of truth of project status. The
biggest problem with them (other than having irritatingly complex and slow
UIs) is usually the guy driving them making a dumpster fire out of them, not
the tool itself.

------
raintrees
I am thinking the consistency is part of the value.

I use paper and pen for my weekly ToDo lists, even while I play around with
QtPy and MariaDB on Linux (most recent set of tech I am experimenting with)
for an eventual electronic version.

I always put a title at the top left, and the date at the top right. This
helps if the page eventually gets filed (like when I take notes during support
calls). And if it is multi-page (usually is) I put Page X of Y at the top
center. Y gets back filled once I am done, as I then know how many pages total
there are.

I begin the list with my calendar appointments for the week at the top so that
I keep them in mind.

Then I start with most recent or most urgent items from memory. Next I canvas
my Inbox for electronic communications that indicate items to go on the list.
Then I can file the email into permanent storage to keep my Inbox from
becoming overwhelming.

After that I look at the accumulated service notes (I run an IT support
business, among others) and add any open items/follow ups, etc. to the list
prior to filing those notes in client folders in a filing cabinet. This likely
catches all my phone calls, as I tend to take notes while assisting others,
eliminating the need to go through my voice logs.

Last, I review any previous To Do lists and add their content so I can destroy
the old lists.

This system has been working for several years, even as my programming
attempts have morphed with each new platform/dialect/db I turn my attention
to.

The act of writing also helps organize my thoughts and solidify some of the
items in mind for the week.

------
nickjj
I've done something similar. Since 2001 I've used txt files, but I broke them
up by having 1 file for each month.

It really does work nicely without getting in your way.

I tend not to include specific time logged entries tho. I just free form drop
things in. That's why I like having it split up per month, it's so I can look
back and get a high level picture of "oh, that's what I was working on 6
months ago" or in this case almost 20 years ago.

------
ourmandave
The headline doesn't mention he mainly uses a calendar app to hold a list of
to-dos and builds his 'things-to-do-tomorrow' list from that every night.

~~~
devnullbyte
It also sounds like a really messy system working between the two, I guess it
works for this guy, but no idea why HN is getting so doey eyed about this.

~~~
ellius
I think we all just want something simple to clean up the giant, overwhelming
mess of modern life, so we're primed to approve of anything that looks like a
silver bullet.

------
kuon
Beside email and calendar, I use the filesystem extensively and I create
"project folders" for everything from software(git) to personal things like
(2020-02-08_DaughterRoomBlinds) for the "project" of changing blinds in my
daughter's room. Except git repo I sync everything using syncthing on my
android and laptop. I also have a set of scripts to generate nice PDF using
pandoc (for regular mail letters).

------
bucket2015
I've been using an Excel file ([https://i-kh.net/2019/10/20/how-i-keep-the-
side-project-movi...](https://i-kh.net/2019/10/20/how-i-keep-the-side-project-
moving/)) for week-to-week goals and tracking how I do.

I find it's a bit more structured, and easier to review afterwards. Though I
still use text file for organizing a day's work.

------
lethologica
After experimenting with dozens of different products in order to become 'more
productive' I've ended up doing something similar, but I use Apple Notes
instead. At one stage I was experimenting with Trello, Todist, GTD,
Zettelkasten, Wikis, Notion, Emails, Calendars, Workflowy...You name it, I've
tried it, and combinations of it with other products.

Then one day I started using Apple Notes to start a journalling practice and
then I realised I could use it for just about every other thing that I was
using all these pieces of software for. I now use it and a calendar
exclusively and it handles my todo lists, my random thoughts, my personal
relationship management, my checklists, pretty much all the things that are
actually important to me. The reason I prefer this over a single text document
is simply because I can categories my files into folders. That's it. Same
thing could be achieved with text files and folders but I like having this
synch on all my devices.

Plain old text is amazing in its simplicity and power.

Someone once left a comment on a Zettlekasten thread and it's something I've
always thought about now whenever I get the itch to complicate my system. [1]

"I had the realization yesterday while waiting for a train that the Notes app
on iOS contains all the functionality I'd need in order to be able to build a
small organization/business .. as long as I standardized my form of note-
taking and rigorously applied policies on how Notes are transformed from one
Folder to the other"

And I find this applies in my personal note taking life as well.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21222150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21222150)

------
haberdasher
This rings true to me. I decided to make a thing that keeps that text right in
your face as often as possible though:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/goal-board-
vision-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/goal-board-vision-
board-g/egbpmmfglhgciocgillbpooejgfajmng)

Maybe other folks will be into it too.

------
allenu
I keep a daily log like this at my job. Basically, if I have a list to-dos, I
add them to today's log and if they don't all get done, I copy-paste them into
tomorrow's entry.

Like the author, I tried various productivity apps (even created my own to-do
app), but the one constant for the last 15-20 years of working for me is the
daily log.

For my personal coding projects, I just keep track of tasks using a TODOs.md
file. Whenever I encounter a new bug, a design idea, feature request, etc., I
add it to the file. I check off the items as I do them and move them around
the file to keep it easy to find incomplete tasks.

Here's an example of one:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/allenu/slouchdb4/master/TO...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/allenu/slouchdb4/master/TODOs.md)

The big learning for me is simple tools are often good enough. Just get things
done and don't worry too much about complicated tools or workflows that you
may end up getting tired of and ditching.

------
aldoushuxley001
This is exactly what I do, except I don't save the to do lists. Instead, I
simply spin out any ideas and notes I'd taken into a separate new note. I've
got around 10,000 notes now that I've never looked at, but I simply like
knowing they are there as it seems to provide a nice psycholgoical foundation
for the continued evolution of my ideas/thoughts.

~~~
shmoogy
Hi person who seems to be me. Try orgmode I started a bit ago and it seems to
be an improvement - but things still are getting out of control.

------
thecrusader
I've tried and used a lot of note taking apps, including the big ones like
evernote and onenote. I have been using cherrytree for a couple of years now
and it is terrific:

* good formatted text/content paste from the browser (this is what the other newer contenders mostly fail to do well)

* rich formatted text, images, tables

* ability to organize notes in tree structure

* cross-platform

* open source

* open file format

* no account required

* no electron

* active development (albeit slow)

------
benatkin
I like it, but I think it's a matter of preference. Another article from the
author:

[https://jeffhuang.com/designed_to_last/](https://jeffhuang.com/designed_to_last/)

Nothing is going to break a static next.js page that wouldn't also break this
page. Hosting space and bandwidth are cheap, and while next.js has some
overhead, it has built-in tree shaking to compress what may be a 200MB
node_modules directory into less than a megabyte. Next.js also changes a lot
of the code by running it through WebPack, but anything is easily seen using
Firefox Inspector.

Back to the actual HN story: While I have gotten mileage out of something
similar to a single text file from time to time, what I hope for is something
like [https://mycroft.ai/](https://mycroft.ai/) to help me keep track of
information.

------
g3houdini
I have been using nvALT. Its very fast and searchable - wish it connected to
my iphone though. On my iphone I use notes.

~~~
jkmcf
Put nvAlt in iCloud docs directory and use 1Writer or similar.

nvUltra is hopefully right around the corner and I’m praying there will be an
eventual iOS version.

------
tkainrad
I think your system is great, especially for this kind of daily logs and
personal record of what you have accomplished.

If you start to widen your scope and try to do more complete personal
knowledge management, I think this system will have some limitations. Some
obvious ones, such as no image support and no integrations with other software
(project management, GitLab/Hub,...), and some less obvious ones that only
become apparent once you use more complex tools.

If you want a more capable setup at the cost of more complexity and friction,
have a look at how I use Notion, GitLab, and other tools to manage my personal
knowledge base: [https://tkainrad.dev/posts/managing-my-personal-knowledge-
ba...](https://tkainrad.dev/posts/managing-my-personal-knowledge-base/)

------
aizatto
For personal/private notes, I built
[https://www.build.my/logbook](https://www.build.my/logbook)

For public notes, I use GitBook [https://www.aizatto.com/why-
gitbook](https://www.aizatto.com/why-gitbook)

------
TeaDude
Basically every idea I have (Software related or otherwise) is shoved into a
.txt in the appropriate folder or potentially the application RedNotebook
which has been my go-to diary for YEARS. If I wanna get REALLY fancy for a big
game design document it all goes into an .odf file.

My secret "Hack" is having a physical notebook next to my bed so I can scrawl
my bedtime thoughts in it so I don't lose them. I obtained this amazing
technique from an episode of a family guy spinoff that was just the cutaways,
no joke. Might even upgrade to a dictaphone so my musical thoughts are much
less hard to parse due to my poor sheet music skills plus my handwriting would
no longer be an issue. Would irritate my housemates to no end though with my
rambling.

------
revicon
A while back I fell out of love with Evernote and migrated all my years of
notes out to txt files which are synced to Dropbox. Huge nested folder
structures but easily searched via grep or whatever. And then I have a folder
called “Captains Log” and I make txt files for as many things as I can during
the day. Code snippets, reminders to buy eggs at the store, urls to some dumb
thing I want to remember to read later on but can’t bother with right now.
Often the only content of the txt file is the title and no content if it was
just a quick jot. And now you can use the Dropbox app edit txt files directly
inside it which makes for easy note taking when mobile. Been using this method
for years now, still going strong.

~~~
noman-land
Honest question. Does it freak you out to have many years of intimate and
detailed notes about all aspects of your life and inner monologue to live in
freetext on a stranger's computer?

~~~
revicon
A stranger's computer meaning Dropbox? No, I've worked in similar companies
and know the kinds of rigor they put on limiting access to private user data.
The number of audits they have to go through for the certifications they have
to maintain means they actually take that stuff fairly seriously. At least
enough for me to not feel worried about them stealing my recipe for tuna
noodle casserole

------
colinmegill
Same, two Google docs (one for year, one for current month).

I just switched to roamresearch.com. I like it a lot.

~~~
darzu
Seems similar to Workflowy which I've been using for 6 years and I'm very
happy with.

~~~
tnorthcutt
It is similar, but has some unique characteristics that make it interesting
(and to me, compelling). The primary one is easy, automatic, and fast
bidirectional linking. The other that comes to mind is the lack of a
hierarchical organizational structure; there’s no thinking about “what bullet
does this new thing need to be indented under” when compared to WorkFlowy.

If you’re a fan of WorkFlowy I recommend checking it out; I suspect there’s a
good chance it will resonate with you.

------
bodeadly
Ditto. I have vi going in a term maxed in it's own workspace and just leave it
open always so that when I have an idea I just do :r!date to add a timestamp
and type in whatever ideas / notes. But I do use separate files for different
projects.

------
aws_ls
I do the following.

When consulting for clients:

    
    
      I use an email draft with subject:
    
        <client name> Tasks done for week ending 7/Feb/2020
    
           -- task 1
    
               -- task 1 detail 1
    
               -- task 1 detail 2
    
               ...
    
           -- task 2
    
               -- task2 detail 1
    
               ..
    

When working on own projects:

\- I use a physical register

    
    
        - Date (at the top)
    
           - organized notes
    
           ...
    
           - random doodling/scribbling
    

Edit: On a Monday morning, I send that email to myself. So that that week's
activities are always searchable by that week ending date. It helps me in my
client reporting.

------
xwdv
I do the same thing on my Linux machine, except I also have scripts I wrote
for conveniently adding various tasks and notes to my file with automatic
formatting which I predefine in another file for various types of tasks. I
then have a cron job that regularly reads the file everyday and puts new items
into a Postgres database so I can run queries later through a web interface I
host from my home on a static IP so I can check tasks when I’m away from my
computer. My plan is to eventually allow for myself to push items into the
database and have the txt file sync up with the new lines of text
automatically when I startup my machine.

~~~
quicksilver03
Any chance that you could share those scripts and cron job? I think something
like that could be useful to the system I'm trying to build around text files
for my own personal productivity.

------
musiccog
I found FreeMind (a mind-mapping program) back before 2011, and have been
using it as both a daily task tracking system as well as for project planning,
and task mapping.

I have introduced many people to FreeMind, and the interesting thing is that
the numbers have not changed over nearly 10 years: \- 50% hate it and cannot
grok it \- 50% love it and have used it every day since

(link:[http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page](http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page))

I suggest you use the 0.9.0 version as it has only crashed and destroyed a
file once is nearly 10 years..

~~~
blablabla123
FreeMind is pretty nice but indeed quite niche.

Mindmeister is a good alternative for collaboration, it's modern and even has
a freemium plan. (But of course vendor lock-in and less features...)

------
s_c_r
I love this and have also used a txt file for years. I’ve moved from Google
Docs to Vimwiki to org mode for notes, todos, and journaling. Most recently
I’ve started incorporating a moleskine notebook to take to meetings for note
taking and it’s been a nice addition. Sometimes I’ll copy notes over from it
to org so that it’s all in one place, but I’ve found it isn’t too hard to page
back through it to find something I wrote weeks or months ago if I have a
general sense of when I wrote it. Plus the experience of taking notes with a
Pilot G2 is just more fun than using a ballpoint on a legal pad. Maybe that’s
just me.

------
vs4vijay
I have been using StandardNotes
([https://standardnotes.org/](https://standardnotes.org/)), which stores all
my data in encrypted format and syncs across my devices..

------
pariahHN
I do exactly this, but with the sticky notes application. I find it easier to
shuffle and tweak the raw text than moving around and editing discrete todo
items, and I have it covering the next 2-3 weeks at any given moment with
longer term stuff noted at the bottom. I've also started carrying around a
small notepad that acts sort of like a buffer for the todo list, both incoming
items that occur when I'm not at the keyboard and outgoing data/thoughts for
meetings. It feels more like a natural extension of my memory than any todo
app I've tried.

~~~
kmstout
For awhile at work I used Windows' sticky notes extensively. My wallpaper at
the time was an image of old fence boards, so the two combined to make a
little kanban on my desktop.

------
Swtrz
In the last few months Ive moved to a single vc'ed text file for work notes
and a notebook for tasks and calendaring similar to the typical bullet journal
but broken into weeks instead of months. I love it far more than shucking my
life into 2-5 productivity apps because I can change my system on a dime.
Sometimes my week calendar is a quarter page, sometimes its 2. Having my work
notes in git makes them constantly available to my team and eventually Id like
to let them contribute. I dont think id even consider personal info management
in any other way.

------
vowelless
Maybe it's just me, but I use _everything_

* Plain text files to serve as my "ram" while I am working. Jot down ideas, paste snippets of code, results (or paths to results), etc.

* Physical notebooks for different projects

* Todoist for personal projects, long term view

* Evernote and OneNote (yes, both) for structured writings, notes, etc. OneNote for work (extension of physical notebooks) and study about some subjects. Evernote for logging various things, notes from conferences, etc.

* Filing cabinets for old documents that almost never look at now.

I tried todo.txt after learning about it from Cal Newport. But it didn't work
for me.

~~~
ellius
I use a mix as well. I think plaintext lacks three qualities that are very
important to me:

1\. Discrete structure/form. Yes you can enforce this yourself, but it's not
inherent to the system. This means it takes some additional layer of work to
group and move items around (e.g. of trying to keep in a prioritized order).

2\. Free-form drawing/diagramming.

3\. A built-in notion of time.

All of these are very important to me. Being able to group and shuffle the
order of discrete items like todos is very nice for categorizing and
prioritizing. Arranging future concerns on the basis of time (I have hard-
time, soft-time, and any-time sections of my lists) is important for
forecasting. And being able to freely draw is really important for things like
architecture and logic diagrams, or UI mockups, or anything abstract that has
structure (like a graph or list).

Where text really does shine, IMO, is logging/journaling and capturing
knowledge bases or project details. Being able to just dump that stuff
somewhere in a stream of consciousness manner and search it later is very
useful.

My personal system is to use a pocket-size Moleskine (soft cover) and
Microsoft Office tools, which is nice because I run Linux but have to deal
with Word and Excel junk all the time anyway. Excel is great for organizing
tasks in a GTD-ish manner and moving items around in a discretely, Word is
good for checklists and knowledge bases, OneNote is a solid journal, and
Outlook is a good calendar for week-ahead type planning. They also all support
photos, so I can snap pictures when I want to persist things from my physical
notebook such as diagrams or ideas.

I really don't think there's a silver bullet when it comes to tools or
systems, so you should start from a fine-grained understanding of your needs
and work from there. But plaintext as a format has pros and cons like
everything else.

------
asadkn
Did this for 15 years. Todos, notes, any list goes in a plain text file.

It was all good but not aesthetically pleasing in terms of readability (wonder
if Text Editors will ever focus on improving leading and tracking, or better
fonts). And lack of other visual goodies like easy columns.

Tried almost all todo apps and the lack of flexibility was always annoying. I
wanted the flexibility of a text editor - an enhanced text editor.

Last year, I discovered Notion and have never looked back. I use it for
everything. It's not perfect, but it's pretty close to what I've always
wanted.

------
tomerbd
Question: about "There's no running "todo" list with items that keep pushed
back day after day" \- but what if you have items that you don't manage to do,
and they accumulate, example of such low priority items: pause car licence
(nothing bad will happen if you don't), cancel some subscription, let's say
you have many of those, where do you put them and how do you avoid this
growing list? let's say every day I manage to do one such low priority item
but I have two new to do etc.

~~~
Frazzydee
Those kind of tasks would go in the online calendar, scheduled on some future
date.

> The one outside tool I use is an online calendar, and I put everything on
> this calendar, even things that aren't actually for a fixed time like "make
> a coffee table at the workshop" or "figure out how to recruit new PhD
> students" — I'll schedule them on a date when I want to think about it. That
> way all my future plans and schedule are together, and not a bunch of lists
> I have to keep track of.

~~~
tomerbd
Thanks! Great advice, so instead of aggregating all my non-important tasks,
I'll just schedule them :) how didn't I think of it. :)

------
otterpro
A good way to sync text files between mobile device and Mac is by using
Simplenote app ([https://simplenote.com/](https://simplenote.com/)) on the
phone and nvAlt on Mac to sync and Vim to edit the text file. I use NvAlt just
to sync with Simplenote, as it works perfectly. SimpleNote also uses markdown
format, and even does checkbox / todo using markdown `- [ ]`. On the Mac, I
can use vim to edit the text file, and nvAlt will sync any changes.

------
hvasilev
I do the same. I know there exist more powerful tools, but I simply don't
care. Software is simply not built to last nowadays and I'll be forced into an
app/service/format that that most probably will be obsolete in the future and
I will have to move to the next pile of shit.

I've been gradually alienated from using new pieces during my experience in
this industry.

There is so much wrong with using other people's software nowadays, that I
simply don't adopt anything new, unless I absolutely have to.

------
piascikj
I use [https://imdone.io](https://imdone.io)

A simple cmd+shift+j takes me to my daily journal markdown file in vscode.
Everything is markdown and my tasks look something like this...

    
    
      # [Read hacker news post](#TODO:)
      - [My productivity app for the past 12 years has been a single .txt file | Hacker News](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22276184)
      - [ ] Leave a comment with my setup
    

These appear as cards in the imdone board.

------
soheil
I used to use Evernote before it stopped being good and keep kicking you off
your devices after the 2nd one. New Notes app on OSX is actually pretty good
now, just change the silly font it comes with something normal. It syncs to
iCloud on mac and iPhone and across all your Apple devices. It does merges
incredibly well. I remember Evernote every now and then would duplicate ton of
my notes because it couldn't resolve a merge conflict, this has never happened
on Notes. Give it a go!

------
einpoklum
> The one outside tool I use is an online calendar, and I put everything on
> this calendar

So, the title is totally wrong then? It's really "My productivity suite has
been Ultraedit with a single text file and an online calendar"? Ok, reading
on.

... oh, what's that?

> Email is obviously a part of my workflow.

Indeed, seems reasonable.

But now it's: "My productivity suite is Ultraedit with a text file, an email
client on an always-on remotely accessible machine, and an online calendar."

Ok, fine, but not as impressive as the title suggests.

------
HenryBemis
I use Scrivener, it is a software mainly used by writers. Downside of that was
that it "lived" on my PC and I had to send Signal messages to myself with
additions during the day. I recently discovered and all called JotterPad. By
uploading the Scrivener container to a Dropbox/Google drive I can use it from
both ends, PC-Scrivener and Phone-JotterPad, so I can continue on the same
medium and not have to copy & paste.

------
tomaskafka
Any tip how to do this when my main note/insight taking device is the iphone,
and I want to be able to do this offline as well, and sync with desktop?

It seems like no iOS note taking tool is written in a way that would handle
100 kB of text :/.

OneNote gets slow, Apple Notes is a bit better but I don't trust it since the
incident where all tables and images disappeared in all my password protected
notes in iOS 13 (and Apple didn't own this fuckup).

------
twodave
I’ve never really gotten into “productivity” apps. Typically my email inbox
and calendar combine as my to-do list. Anything in the main inbox still needs
to be dealt with. Anything else shows up as a reminder when I need it to.
Literally everything work related lives in 1-2 work applications. I
intentionally don’t integrate those with my home life. Sometimes I’ll keep a
scratch note open in VS code but rarely do I save anything there.

~~~
randomdude402
I used to have an Evernote account with work notes and home notes, and found
it impossible to not sometimes be distracted by the work notes outside of
work.

Now I keep anything note-like completely separate. Every once in a while I
send a specific thing from one world to the other, like additions I come up
with for dotfiles, but otherwise it's so much better keeping things separate.

------
jvanderbot
Same, of course. I added some bash aliases to make it much easier to write to
the file, and use markdown instead to allow tracking todos easier.

I also added a vim command to push it to github while editing. These just
remove barriers to opening and syncing the file, but the concept is the same.

You can see the result here:
[https://github.com/jodavaho/bashlog](https://github.com/jodavaho/bashlog)

------
greenhacker
I coded up MinimaList Outline app to add few more basic features to basic txt,
such as multiple lists, bullet points, collapsable categories, etc. I use it
as my daily driver, maybe others will like it also:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.toadlybrood...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.toadlybroodledev.sublist)

------
supenguin
Having EVERYTHING in one big text file would scare me a bit. I've been using
the open source app Joplin which lets you take notes in Markdown and am
leaning toward one folder per month and taking individual plain text notes
there.

The metadata is in a database but the notes themselves are all plain markdown.
If something bad ever happens to Joplin, I can just dump the .md files to a
folder and move to something else.

------
enigmae
I basically use web based email clients like gmail, Outlook, yahoo, create
draft email , set subject As note.

Then keep my lists, etc.

Easy to search, Easy to access anywhere, and I can send a copy around to get
duplicate info. I only use file based text files for actual script driven
Workflows.

I can make as many As needed and they are secure. Storing secrets is a
challenge, for this I use a Password manager, they can store secrets securely
and distributed.

------
AstroJetson
You might want to look at Tiddlywiki
[https://tiddlywiki.com/](https://tiddlywiki.com/) It's got text file storage
and different ways to get into and edit pages. I like that there is formatting
things you can do to make the "pages" look better. The ability to link to
items makes structuring / finding things a little easier.

------
RobRivera
Pen and paper and .plan files weekly have gone a long way in motivating me to
use my time and not procrastinate. Furthermore, I recall an article title
called 'procrastination is about emotional management ' or something similar,
and it really drove home the WHY behind the time sinks i have in my daily
routines.

I increasingly see these claims of simple means to enhanced productivity to me
more true.

------
freakynit
Yup... seriously... F __* those insanely stupid productivity apps out there.
Me too use a single text file and sublime. I use the same for note-taking too.
Works amazingly well. Not that I haven 't tried other dedicated apps. But,
nothing comes close to the simplicity and flexibility of a single text file.
To format it a bit better, I generally write in markdown format. Works best!

------
mr_gibbins
I'm the same. It drives my employer crazy, they want me to use JIRA and I use
Notepad, and guess which requires less maintenance? I do use a couple of
external tools though - Trello in particular, and Google Sheets to keep a
basic external calendar where people can book appointments in slots that I
provide (rather than an open calendar). That's it. It works perfectly.

------
divbzero
The todo.txt CLI and related tools [1] that grew out of Gina Trapani’s
Lifehacker article [2] served me well for years.

[1]: [http://todotxt.org/](http://todotxt.org/)

[2]: [https://lifehacker.com/geek-to-live-reader-written-todo-
txt-...](https://lifehacker.com/geek-to-live-reader-written-todo-txt-
manager-173018)

------
oblib
I use a "Todo" web app I made with the same toolset I use for my apps.

On a desktop you can drag and drop the order of the todos so when coding I use
it to make quick notes of things I run into and prioritize them.

That's really all I use, but I work for and by myself so I don't need much.

[https://cherrypc.com/todo/](https://cherrypc.com/todo/)

------
aurizon
I do something similar, a draft gmail on which I list tasks in sequence, and
as they are done = ticked. Next day a new one is initiated, undone tasks are
promoted to this day, deleted, or just stay queued until done or deleted.
Every few weeks I cull the herd, copy stuff not done to a recent one of delete
it. I can access anywhere, as secure as gmail 2 factor, and works well

------
tugberkk
I use a website for recording stuff. That website enables me to create a
title, and write into it everything as a post with a timestamp.

For example, "health" is a title. I can dump everything in that page and read
it later on. "Payments" is another title, etc. I believe this to be the best
solution for me, because I can reach this site from my mobile phone too.

------
gumby
I love this. Being “productive” (however you define it for yourself) is all
about desire + process.

Fancy tools can help you manage / automate the process but the tool has to
come last. It’s like all the “pro” devices marketed to consumers (cameras,
laptops, whatever): they mostly add value when you are already good enough
that you you don’t _need_ them.

------
dylanz
I just started writing key metrics of mine in a small physical notebook every
day. I write tally marks for each glass of water I drink, jot down any
supplements I take, and also track the weight of dumbbells/plates I lift that
day. I also use it to track any big TODO's.

I've tried all of these things digitally but I've never had the follow-through
as with paper.

~~~
hopia
How do you analyze the data afterwards? Or for what reason are you keeping
such detailed records of your life of?

~~~
dylanz
I don't care about analyzing the data afterwards. When I open the notebook and
see that I've only had one glass of water, it motivates me to drink another,
until I get around 8 in one day.

I've read [https://writings.stephenwolfram.com/2012/03/the-personal-
ana...](https://writings.stephenwolfram.com/2012/03/the-personal-analytics-of-
my-life/), have used Seinfeld calendar apps, and bought productivity tools...
all with no luck.

I have an addictive personality so I could easily sit in front of the computer
and write code for days on end and not take care of myself. This little
physical book and pen is the only thing that's brought me back to reality and
kept me on track!

~~~
hopia
Would seeing any kind of analysis benefit you or boost your motivation? Like
something that would clearly show based on your own data that, say there is a
strong correlation between feeling ill and drinking less than 4 cups of water
throughout the day?

The reason I ask is because I'm building something like this. And not many
people track their habits as systematically as you do.

~~~
dylanz
Yes! I think this would be definitely boost motivation. It would also help me
to look at things "before" any positive outcome and remind me not to go...
back to there.

~~~
hopia
Yes, that's a major part of the reason I wanted a tool like this for myself
too. It's great to know it could be of use to others too!

------
mhkane
Also do it but with a Google Doc in the form of monthly daily logs (i.e Feb
2020 Daily Log). In addition to keeping track of daily to dos, there's also a
backlog at the top and a future anticipated events. It has become a big part
of my routine and feel very happy about it. I've done that for the past 3
years and like the simplicity of this workflow :)

------
madsbuch
This is an interesting approach, and definitely something I will adopt when my
situation requires it.

I already write everything in plain text files. But one thing I find extremely
important is to be able to treat it as a peace I can nurture. To go back and
revisit old thoughts, reflect on my development etc. However, this is not as
much productivity as introspection.

------
superkuh
I was burned by a proprietary rich-text note taking application in the late
90s/early 2000s. I've been using a simple text file called "notes" ever since.

"notes" is ~1.4 MB now. Full text search is easy and fast and I always finds
what I'm looking for because everything is there. For media I just paste the
file path on disk.

------
senderista
I just use Simplenote for everything: shopping lists, vacation plans, research
notes, work meeting notes and todos, etc. Anything that requires collaboration
can easily be shared, and I can view and edit notes from any device. There's
no structure at all, so I can impose whatever structure is appropriate for the
context and works for me.

------
monkeydust
Tempted to try this. Whats common format to use or the point is there is not
one?

Also this made me think of StarTrek captains log...

~~~
kabdib
The more you worry about format, the more friction there is making to making
notes. And you don't want friction, you want a sustainable habit.

Just dump stuff in. You'll figure out something that works over time. It's
easy to get bogged down with meta-issues like infrastructure and custom Emacs
macros and automatic replication and other yak-shaving nonsense that only adds
complexity, which increases the likelihood that you'll drop the habit.

------
anilakar
My boss does this and he is a multitasker who routinely has stuff in eight
columns on four monitors. For searching his notes, he basically uses the
Windows start menu search funtionality.

He's tried to switch to different Linux distributions but none of them has had
a properly functioning indexed search box.

~~~
kragen
Generally you don't need an indexed search on modern personal computers when
what you're searching is the text you've written yourself over the last 20
years. You just use Emacs C-s incremental search.

20 years × 16 hours/day × 365 days/year × 160 words/minute × 6 bytes/word is
only 6.7 gigabytes. That fits in RAM on a modern machine and takes 150
milliseconds to search through by brute force. In 1990 it was possible you
would need an indexed search, and in fact you might have to print stuff out
because you didn't have disk space for it. Now you don't.

~~~
anilakar
it's not about the amount of data, it's just that nothing else than Windows
currently does it reliably for stuff across the local and remote filesystems
plus Outlook.

His motto is that if any human interaction on computer takes longer than a
kid's attention span, the feature is unusable and it must be reworked or
killed – and I completely agree with him.

~~~
kragen
The article is about a technique that avoids this problem: keep all your notes
in one large text file. This eliminates the need to search across local and
remote filesystems plus Outlook; instead you do a string search in a single
text file. You commented on the article, saying, “My boss does this,” but it
sounds like he is doing something else entirely. What did you mean to say?

------
le10sn
Me too, i has using windows notepad since 2003 to take notes, but in 02/2019 i
just found Joplin...and its a amazing tool, simple like notepad and with cloud
integration for backup. [https://joplinapp.org/](https://joplinapp.org/)

------
bigbadgoose
I have one named thoughts.txt, and one named notes.txt, to separate daily
scrum list vs. random idea or thought list. shortcuts on the desktop and
aliases for easy access.

Also started using the notation

    
    
      [ ] thing to do
      [x] thing got done
    

Ok, I have some other special case ones like recipes, etc

------
jkdufair
As a die hard Emacser, I’ve always been drawn to the idea of plain text
productivity. What keeps me using apps like Todoist and Calendar.app is I am
unaware of a way to have location-based reminders, collaborative to-do lists,
and shared calendars. Is anyone doing this with plain text?

------
Waterluvian
I made a quick plugin to vscode where F6 opens up a specific text file on my
disk. This is where I capture all these things. For me the trick is that there
is no formatting. It's just a rough scratch pad to make short lived lists or
things I need to remember.

~~~
hopia
Any chance you could share this plugin?

~~~
Waterluvian
It's not really in sharing condition but here you are:
[https://github.com/ablakey/vscode-
scratchpad](https://github.com/ablakey/vscode-scratchpad)

I forked another plugin that mostly did what I wanted and removed code that
auto injected a timestamp.

------
marban
I use one large mind-dump file (~15 years) in Apple Notes and keep todos for
the next day on a single sheet of paper which I throw out in the evening — why
would anyone archive their accomplished tasks? I love destroying the past
every single day.

~~~
egypturnash
“Ugh this was such a weird week, I don’t feel like I got a damn thing done.”

 _looks back over a week full of lots of yak-shaving and distractions_

“Oh! I feel better. I got a lot done! It just wasn’t on the stuff I think is
really important.”

~~~
ellius
The Bullet Journal book actually has a really good point about this, which is
that you should be archiving this stuff to have the exact realization you just
pointed out and then figure out how to adjust your behavior to focus on things
that are actually meaningful to you.

------
alphadevx
I tried the todo.txt approach, but found I wanted to have secure access from
any device (including devices I don't own), so went with an easy cloud option:
[https://five.today](https://five.today)

------
solinent
Mine is a piece of paper. I can even write things to the side, draw diagrams
in place, erase, create tables easily.

Paper real estate is also not nearly as limited.

I also use a bug tracker and sometimes a text file, but always have the
minutiae on a piece of paper.

------
Spooky23
I don’t use a task manager, but I keep a daily highlights journal. Usually I
pull some scrap paper from the printer, fold it in quarters, and put a day’s
notes on a quadrant or two.

Then I take a picture of it and drop in Apple Notes on my phone.

------
bscalable
I created a simple timeline app called
[http://www.ribbbn.com](http://www.ribbbn.com) to take notes. It's super early
stage right now. I use this in conjunction with Workflowy.

------
jaredchung
Seems good for managing yourself, but what are you all using to collaborate
with your colleagues. For example I want my team to be able to assign me tasks
(I'm CEO). Right now they do that in Asana.

------
kuhnster
I use a note type approach with an app that allows me push tasks to the top.
No needing to transcribe items to the top. The app that I use is called
Sortd.com. It’s like a bullet journal but simpler.

------
robomartin
I've been doing this kind of thing for years, to the point of managing highly
complex multi-million dollar multidisciplinary projects very successfully with
basic text files.

When you get right down to it, it's the embodiment of a Kanban system in a
text file. Because I have so much to manage every single project has its own
text file in the relevant directory. In other words, I don't have one text
file to rule them all. This makes sense because of the multidisciplinary
nature of our work. I could be running Solidworks doing mechanical and optical
design one day, coding FPGA's the following week, embedded software next and
running Altium for electronics design at the same time. Each major discipline
gets its own text file. I call them "Project Log - <relevant designator goes
here>".

This is what they would look like for a hypothetical home sprinkler
controller:

    
    
        Project Log - Sprinkler Controller
         --------------------------------------------------- WORKING ON NOW
         - Chase down VC for that $25MM check
        
        --------------------------------------------------- TO DO
         - Decide on form factor
         - Decide on votage (12 or 24?)
         - Measure current of typical sprinkler valve
         - Draw basic block diagram
         - Conformal coating?
         - Start mechnical design
          - Injection mold of CNC machine enclosure?
          - Off the shelf enclosure a possibility?
         - Start electrical design
          - What type of connectors do we use?
          - Does it have to be IP-something rated?
        
        --------------------------------------------------- IDEAS
         - Nuclear powered?
          - Maybe solar power is better
         - Transparent case to see blinking LED's inside?
         - How about just buying one from Home Depot?
        
        --------------------------------------------------- CONTACTS
         - Talk to applications engineer at Arrow: <name>@arrow.com
         - Talk to Intel about using new 20+ core processor: <name>@intel.com
        
        --------------------------------------------------- RESEARCH
         - Article on the advantages of 32 core 64 bit processors for sprinkler systems
           http://example.com/32-core-processors-for-sprinkler-controllers
        
        --------------------------------------------------- DONE
         - Decide how many output channels we need
         - Decide on maximum BOM cost
         - Talk to VC's about raising $25MM for the 32 core 64 bit processor sprinkler controllers
           - We have one VC very interested in this!
        
    

Over the years this approach has proven to be highly effective in managing
anything from small to very large and highly complex projects. I mostly use
OneNote for research and note taking and, if team collaboration is required, a
multi-user Kanban board where I distill relevant cards from my text files for
the appropriate team/board.

Another nice thing about text-based Kanban is that it can travel with version
control.

~~~
rasengan0
Thank you for the visualization! Your category line delimiters make so much
sense. For years I've used folding headers in org or vimwiki but named by
content vs project status or supporting sections. Toggling line item statuses
is less visually clear than your line movement across the kanban cards. So
excellent!

~~~
robomartin
Sometimes simple works just fine...

------
qmmmur
I can't believe that a single file would suit my own note taking method which
is very hierarchical. I imagine that the people who are using a single text
file have a very focused life.

------
based2
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12575501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12575501)
John Carmack .plan Archive (2014)

------
willart4food
It's not the "tool" is the behavior (the individual).

------
dogas
I've been using ultralist ([https://ultralist.io](https://ultralist.io)) and
love it. It's open source + command-line based.

------
viburnum
So do people append at the bottom or put each new day at the top?

~~~
xxandroxygen
I put each new day at the top, it works better for me. Sounds like OP appends
at the bottom.

------
samirez
This sounds great. How do you deal with long running projects?

------
debt
I do this exact same thing except I prepend at the top of the file the days
notes. Also the only consistent structure is the putting the date before each
note.

------
ricg
What about images?

The simplicity and longevity is very appealing, but how do you handle images
in your note taking? Any recommendations on tools and workflows in that
regard?

------
paxy
I have tried every productivity app in the world, yet keep falling back to the
iOS/Mac "Notes" app for daily use, so can definitely relate.

------
louisstow
I'm working on an programmable version of something like this:
[https://qworp.com](https://qworp.com)

------
davidcollantes
I do similarly, but use markdown instead (Typora for editing, and viewing). I
have all my documentation, plus daily tasks, etc., in it.

------
ArtDev
I use something similar but more simple: An editable HTML file that stores
everything in localstorage.

Here it is: work.eggdude.come/notepad.html

------
ISL
NB to those who would be professors with federal grant funding. Sometimes your
documents get FOIA'ed by adversarial parties.

------
agsilvio
Shameless plug. My webapp jumproot.com for organising everything from big
ideas to minutia. Has memo feature for one-step notes.

------
finphil
I use a .TXT file too in conjunction with Microsoft To Do (mostly to setup
reminders). Can't beat the convenience of TXT ;)

------
m0xte
Doing this now too. It was vim outliner before but I was fed up of trying to
remember how to install it every time I used it.

------
tmshkr
[https://stackedit.io/](https://stackedit.io/) works great for this

------
fishnchips
Same here, though I use a combination of permanent and transient TXT files.
The latter I use like physical post-it notes.

------
cryptozeus
Notepad++ for me, love the auto save and tabs for other temp notes. Sync with
OneDrive so its always backed up

------
throwaway5752
Damn it. This, bash history, and grep have been a secret weapon for years. Was
hoping it would stay a secret.

------
mmhsieh
would be nice if lousy systems were not foisted on us by enterprises. very
glad and liberating to be an IC now. sometimes i don't answer emails on our
shitty enterprise email system for months but i warned them i don't like that
ever-crashing, one-9 of uptime hunk of garbage.

------
adamnemecek
I'm doing something similar. I use markdown and have a structure
log/year/<month>.md.

------
mikulabc
OMG i thought i am the only one working in a txt file all day for todos and
notes and schedule etc. :D

------
Norfair
This seems like a great place to plug smos: smos.cs-syd.eu

It's like emacs' org mode but without the emacs.

------
block_dagger
I use a txtfile but version it in git so I have history and a short file to
work with daily.

~~~
chiefsucker
I always wonder how your commit messages look like with a system like this?
When you have a task like:

    
    
      Do the laundry
    

Do you then commit it with a message like:

    
    
      Added Laundry Task
    

Or do you have some kind of automatic commit message format?

In the first case I would feel very unproductive basically repeating myself
twice every time. In the second case I would have a horrible time of
deconstructing my VCS history and would question its existence in the first
place. And I’m not sure that using a VCS directly as a task manager would be
that productive either.

------
Unsimplified
I use markdown files organized in folders under a master folder version-
controlled with git.

------
7thaccount
I do the same thing. Just keep a running bucket list of tasks with highest
priority at top.

------
adamzapasnik
The solution is so simple. I like it, I think I may even give it a try. Thanks
for sharing.

------
vmchale
Much work in the file system and text editor, though. Plenty of sophistication
behind it.

------
chrisbrandow
interestingly, after thinking about this all day, I realized it exactly what
the app Noteplan does nice: connects a daily todo.txt file with a calendar.
very helpful.

[https://noteplan.co](https://noteplan.co)

------
winrid
I use a "Notes" app on Android for all my personal projects.

For work I carry a notebook around.

------
gist
Same here. Except time period longer and it's a few text files and text
routines.

------
yahyaheee
Same, my coworkers laugh at me but it seems to be getting the job done just
fine

------
aphroz
I also use a single file, but I never save it, when my computer crash or I
reboot, i lose everything in it. It helps me do the important things right
away and keep temporary information in case I need them, but not believe that
they will get done just because I put them on my list.

------
FpUser
Same for me. Single txt with tag delineating topic start and text search

------
p0nce
I use the same technique, sibgle text file under version control.

------
jkmcf
One thing successfully productive people have in common is habit.

------
WilliamEdward
would never make me productive but im glad it works for you.

------
mgranados
Grep’ing your notes and todos is a big plus. Nice strategy.

------
recordsage
Workflowy accomplishes the same but a bit more structured.

------
izietto
The same for me, but it's a markdown file (notes.md)

------
danfoxley
Do you only put new entries in at the top of the file?

------
dyngts
This mechanism risked for S P O F s right?

------
joboyx
looks like workflowy.com or dynalist.io would highly increase your note taking
using your current methodology.

------
nodemaker
I use notebook and pen. Unbeatable UX!

------
tkyjonathan
I'm still on pen and paper..

------
jng
I used a single log.txt file between 2005 Nov 4 and 2014 2014 Aug 11. This was
instrumental in my professional life between those dates. Business ideas, call
stacks of ViEmu bugs that I worked on, passwords, financial forecasts, bug and
feature lists, database schemas, tracking of billable time for contracting and
consulting work... can't recommend it too much. Having a single file is great,
I had actually switched from having two separate log files, one from each
project, which I had kept during 2005 (one for ViEmu and another for NGEdit,
the text editor I was working in that never saw the light of the day but did
give birth to ViEmu). Of course, I always edited this file under vim, "murphy"
color scheme. A sample:

    
    
      Sun 19-6-05 Researched (HEAVILY) how to do a "vi emulation module" for microsoft visual studio:
                 * Downloaded and installed VSIP
                 - Need: Visual Studio .NET CDs with C# (seems that C# will be easier)
                 - Install & compile some samples
                 * Create a new ViEmu sample
                 - We can "host" the Visual Studio text editor - using the "Data/View" separation model.
                 - We can follow the instructions on how to host it, but tell IVsCodeWindow to use a different
                    CLSID for the text views (IVsCodeWindow::SetViewClassID). It uses CLSID_IVsTextView by default.
                 - We implement a new COM object which is a pass through. It uses IVsTextView internally, and
                    we pass everything to it. We can call GetWindowHandle() on it to retrieve the HWND, and
                    install a message hook to process keys before they are sent!
                 - Implement VimEmu in C++
    
    

In 2014, I wanted something that would work better both on my laptop and on my
phone, and I switched to OneNote. Several great things: text formatting,
having separate notes for some things, good mobile integration back then. I
tried several options mainly to make sure synchronization would work fine, and
really poor conflict resolution on both Apple's Notes app and on Evernote got
me to adopt OneNote. I've been using it until 2019, OneNote on MacOS has
become basically unusable. Input lags like it's nobody's business, rendering
it nearly unusable. Mobile does not work well at all any more, especially with
large notes. The very non-standard document model together with their MacOS
and iOS implementations make it unbearable. A pity, but I couldn't wait a few
seconds for characters to show after I type them.

So, a few months ago, I went back to... using plain text files with vim. I
missed some coloring, so I set up some autocmds to color buffers according to
some rules. I'm using a few files (less than 10) to handle different projects
and keep them separate, I miss the single file for searching and there are
always items that overlap different areas, but i prefer it this way now - plus
I do have a "main" catchall file (chautauqua.txt, after Robert Pirsig's book
reference).

This kind of "journalling" is very useful but kind of addictive too, so I'm
sometimes ambivalent about this. I did stop tracking my weight daily after
doing it for about 10 years too, I like to stay aware of my weight and
somewhat fit but I don't want to depend on a daily fix of a Excel spreadsheet
to do that.

People, do journal and track things if you have never done it, it's a boon.
Then find your best way, and maybe even do find the areas of your life you
don't want to keep track of, there is something to be said for that too.

------
dolongbien
me was an Google Sheet, the result is incredibly amazing

------
graycat
Yes, one of my best tools is a single text file, FACTS.DAT, that I use to
remember essentially all little _facts_.

What is amazing is the combination of (i) how simple the file is, (ii) how
easy it is to use, (iii) how little work it took to start using it, and (iv)
how useful it is.

I maintain the file, add to it, search it, extract from it with my favorite
text editor KEdit and some macros I wrote for KEdit. A lot of (i) -- (iv) is
due to the good functionality of KEdit. E.g., KEdit has some sweetheart text
parsing tools.

KEdit is no joke: It is a PC version of XEDIT written by an IBM guy, on his
own time, in Paris and quickly was an important tool inside IBM. The macro
language for XEDIT was Rexx, and for KEDIT, Kexx, a version of Rexx.

Kexx is no joke, e.g., offers decimal integer arithmetic of 1000 digits. E.g.,
recently, as part of developing some notes on calculus for my 9 year old
nephew, as at

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22179494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22179494)

I used that long precision arithmetic and Taylor series to find Euler's
constant e, the base of the natural logarithm, to 36 decimal digits:

e = 2.71828182845904523536028747135266250

I have a command line command FACTS that looks for any executing instance of
KEdit that has that file open and (i) if there is an instance then makes that
instance visible and at the top of the Z-order and (ii) otherwise creates such
an instance.

What does the file look like?

A recent entry is

    
    
         ========================================================================
         :Created at. 10:12:19 on Saturday, February 8th, 2020.
         :Keys.  Internet DNS sinkhole C2
    
         C:\Users\user1\data05\topics\tech\communications\internet\domain_name\domain_name.doc
    

So, the file consists of a sequence of _entries_ where each entry starts with
a line of equal signs and has a time-date stamp, some keywords, and the
contents of the entry.

For this sample entry, the next time I want to know about _sinkholes_ and _C2_
I can read the file with its tree name in the contents of that entry -- the
tree name is for a file on one of my disks.

How big is the file FACTS.DAT?

I've been using such files for 20+ years. The latest version started on

Friday, September 2nd, 2005

and now has 97,223 lines.

The file has 2,902,471 bytes and from the rotating disk on my little HP laptop
loads right away.

The number of days from September 2nd, 2005 and today, February 8th, 2020,
should be 5272, courtesy of some little KEdit macro language procedures I
wrote for converting to/from dates and days from the start of the Gregorian
calendar.

Having KEdit _select_ all the lines full of equal signs and then count those
lines I get 5073 entries in the file. So, that is

5073 / 5272 = 0.962

entries per day.

So

97,223 / 5272 = 18

says that my average has been about 18 text lines a day.

The average number of lines per entry is

97,223 / 5073 = 19.2

and the averge number of bytes per entry is

2,902,471 / 5073 = 572.1

Lesson: Can do a lot with a really simple tool.

------
gfody
stuff.txt

------
foo101
I do a very similar thing except that I have a folder with multiple .txt files
named by dates.

------
sillycube
I used notepad++ to record daily work logs and pseudo codes. Low overhead,
fast, always work like a charm.

------
asdfologist
Yeah but with a .txt file how am I gonna boast about my productivity on
Instagram every 5 minutes, geez.

